# [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread 03/2011



## nikiburstr8x (4. August 2010)

Hallo Community!

Nachdem im   Vorschlagsthread zur Narrenkappe   genügend Beiträge gesammelt wurden, findet nun die Wahl zur Narrenkappe statt. Jedes Community-Mitglied hat eine Stimme und darf aus folgenden Beiträgen wählen:

Name des Users, der den Beitrag einreichte / Link zum Beitrag / Beteiligte User / erhaltene Stimmen
(Anwärter auf die Narrenkappe werden unterstrichen dargestellt.)

1. *nikiburstr8x* /   Die fragwürdige Demenz   / Bonkic, xotoxic242 / 5
2. *Mothman* /   seltsamer Versuch, witzig zu sein    / Mothman, nikiburstr8x / (funzt leider net, sorry    ) / 0
3. *Denis10* /   stellt die Güte Rossis in Frage   ^^ / nikiburstr8x / 1
4. *reckonstar* /   Die Objektivität in ihrer Gänze!   / Exar-K, Objektiv / 3
5. *FraXerDS3* /   Ich flame, und das ist gut so!   / Vaness / 1
6. *xNomAnorx* /   feucht-fröhliche Geständnisse    / nikiburstr8x, Fiffi1984, Rabowke / 0
7. *nikiburstr8x* /   Gabe's Portal-Fail   / Worrel, TobiasHome / 0
8. *Denis10* /   Mondsucht statt Fahnenflucht   / DonBarcal, RoTTeN1234 / 0
9. *Chemenu* /   Die nackte Verurteilung   / School10 / 3
10. *TheKhoaNguyen* /  Schneidereien mit dem Don  /  Krampfkeks / 0

Die Wahl findet vom 1. März 2011 bis zum 15. März 2011 statt, danach wird der Thread geschlossen und es kommt zur Stimmenauszählung.

*Somit gewinnt Bonkic mit dem ersten Beitrag und bekommt die Narrenkappe auf.*


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Ich wähle Nummer 4!


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Bonkic ftw.


----------



## McDrake (1. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Nummer 9


----------



## Vordack (1. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Nummer 9.


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (4. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Die 9 ist gut!


----------



## Exar-K (4. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Die Nr.1 von Bonkic fand ich amüsant.


----------



## TobiasHome (9. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

I näm die droi!

Also Nr. 3


----------



## pleXefy (9. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

defintiv 1


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

nummer 4


----------



## KabraxisObliv (9. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Nummer 4 ist klasse.


----------



## n1ght (9. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Nr.5


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Die 1


----------



## radinger (10. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Meine Nr. 1 ist eindeutig die Nr. 1


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*

Ach ja, ich hab mir noch gar nicht überlegt, was geschieht, wenn es ein "Unentschieden" gibt.


----------



## Chemenu (11. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich hab mir noch gar nicht überlegt, was geschieht, wenn es ein "Unentschieden" gibt.



Wie wäre es mit einer Stichwahl? 

Oder ein Kampf bis nur noch einer aufrecht steht. Das hätte etwas mehr "Pfiff".


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*



Chemenu schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach ja, ich hab mir noch gar nicht überlegt, was geschieht, wenn es ein "Unentschieden" gibt.
> ...


Bonkic führt gerade ziemlich klar, von daher bin ich dafür, dass wenn man die Narrenkappe hat, dann auch konsequent den Hofnarr im Forum geben muss. Das heißt eine Menge lustiger Sachen posten und uns amüsieren. Und falls Unzufriedenheit mit dem Grad der Belustigung herrscht, sollte der Hoffnarr ganz klassisch geköpft werden.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*



Exar-K schrieb:


> Chemenu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> ...


 Hat was, vor allem der Part mit Köpfen und so.


----------



## Mothman (12. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*



Chemenu schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach ja, ich hab mir noch gar nicht überlegt, was geschieht, wenn es ein "Unentschieden" gibt.
> ...


Genau das schreit nach einem klassischen Witz-Duell. Jeder hat dann einen Witz frei und wer den besseren (nach Wahl durch kompetente Witz-Validierer, wie z.B. mich^^) geschrieben hat, wir der Narr. Und der Verlierer bekommt nen Tritt in die Eier.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. März 2011)

*AW: [PCGames-Narrenkappe] Wahl-Thread*



Mothman schrieb:


> Chemenu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> ...


Klingt witzig und dann muss auch nicht nochmal gewählt werden. 
Stichwahlen sind so Eighties.


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2013)

2,5 jahre her und immer noch keine narrenkappe.


----------



## USA911 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hier bekommste eine von mir


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Oktober 2013)

Genau mein Humor.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Krass, wo ihr sowas immer wieder ausgrabt  es wäre wieder mal lustig aktuell sowas zu machen^^ , was hoffentlich nicht daran scheitert, das dieser Thread doch noch nicht geschlossen ist  Die Links aus dem Eröffnungspost funktionieren ja leider nicht mehr  wäre interessant gewesen für Spätereinsteiger^^



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Die Wahl findet vom 1. März 2011 bis zum 15. März 2011 statt,_ danach wird der Thread geschlossen_ und es kommt zur Stimmenauszählung.


 
Gz übrigens an Bonkic


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Gz übrigens an Bonkic


 

danke.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Gerne, voll schade aber, das ich nicht mehr nachguggen kann wofür eigentlich  Hätte ich gerne gesehen gehabt^^


----------



## Chemenu (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Gerne, voll schade aber, das ich nicht mehr nachguggen kann wofür eigentlich  Hätte ich gerne gesehen gehabt^^


 
Hier, bitteschön:
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...er-deutschland-geschnitten-2.html#post7246548

Übrigens, Bonkic: Den offiziellen Gratulations-Thread hast Du wohl nie gesehen?


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hier, bitteschön:
> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...er-deutschland-geschnitten-2.html#post7246548
> 
> Übrigens, Bonkic: Den offiziellen Gratulations-Thread hast Du wohl nie gesehen?



Daaanke  na dann simma ja alle ein bissal "dement" 

Weil es grad zufälligerweise sooo gut passt (weil es da über das Game Fallout 3 ging), könnte ich hier eine Frage anbringen, die mich echt schon länger "quält"... nämlich Fallout 3

Ich hab' das Spiel auf DVD daheim und getrau mich das nicht zu installieren, weil bei Steam dabei steht "nicht für Windows 7 optimiert". Auf der Packung steht auch nur was von Windows XP und Vista drauf, kein Wort von Win7. Ich hab' richtig Bammel, das ich mir irgendwas zerschlage, wenn ich dieses Spiel installiere... dabei hätt' ich's soooo gern mal ausprobiert.

Wie, bzw. mit welchem BS habt ihr Fallout 3 gespielt und was passiert, wenn man es auf Win7 installiert?


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> ...was passiert, wenn man es auf Win7 installiert?


Irgendwo auf dieser Welt stirbt dann immer ein Katzenbaby.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Übrigens, Bonkic: Den offiziellen Gratulations-Thread hast Du wohl nie gesehen?


 
in der tat.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Irgendwo auf dieser Welt stirbt dann immer ein Katzenbaby.



Ja ne, mir macht das echt "Angst", ich will mir nicht alles crashen nur weil ich ein Spiel installiere, bei dem ich auch noch vorgewarnt bin, das es nicht für Win7 optimiert ist... was immer das heißt. 

Es gab's bei Steam schon mal so spottbillig und ich hab's nur deshalb nicht gekauft. Erst als ich eine Doppelausgabe fand, also eine Packung mit 2 Games, Fallout 3 und TES Oblivion, hab' ich mir gedacht, das ichs halt mal mitnehmen kann, vielleicht fällt ja mal jemandem eine Lösung ein.

Oder soll ich es im Kombatilitätsmodus auf XP stellen, geht das?


----------



## Chemenu (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab Fallout 3 nur unter Vista gespielt soweit ich weiß. Ohne Probleme. 
Für das Kätzchen tut's mir aber echt leid, das wusste ich nicht. 


Schau mal hier, offizielle Mindestanforderungen:
http://fallout.bethsoft.com/eng/info/faq.html

Da steht Windows XP/Vista. 
Also überhaupt gar kein Problem, weil 7 unterscheidet sich nur marginal von Vista.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Vista ist auch angegeben... selbst bei noch so alten Spielen hab ich noch nie so eine Warnung auf Steam gesehen, wie bei Fallout 3
Fallout 3 on Steam
Sowas inspiriert mich grundsätzlich dazu etwas nachzudenken...


----------



## Chemenu (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja, Vista ist auch angegeben... selbst bei noch so alten Spielen hab ich noch nie so eine Warnung auf Steam gesehen, wie bei Fallout 3
> Fallout 3 on Steam
> Sowas inspiriert mich grundsätzlich dazu etwas nachzudenken...


 
Im schlimmsten Fall funktioniert es einfach nicht. Das System wird deswegen aber ganz sicher nicht zerschossen.
Es gibt ein paar Tipps in den Steam Foren wie man das Spiel unter Win 7/8 zum laufen bringt.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall funktioniert es einfach nicht. Das System wird deswegen aber ganz sicher nicht zerschossen.
> Es gibt ein paar Tipps in den Steam Foren wie man das Spiel unter Win 7/8 zum laufen bringt.



Ah danke für die Info, da werd ich erstmals nach diesen Tipps in Steam suchen


----------



## Chemenu (17. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal hier: Steam Community :: Guide :: ULTIMATE Fallout 3 Setup & Mod guide Windows 8 & 7

Das dürfte die beste und kompletteste Anleitung sein. Da wird auch der inoffizielle Patch empfohlen. Ist evtl. auch einen Blick wert.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: Steam Community :: Guide :: ULTIMATE Fallout 3 Setup & Mod guide Windows 8 & 7
> 
> Das dürfte die beste und kompletteste Anleitung sein. Da wird auch der inoffizielle Patch empfohlen. Ist evtl. auch einen Blick wert.


 

Danke


----------

